# Firewall blocking downloads?



## btvs (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi, I'm new hwre and I was wondering is somebody could help me...

I'm unable to download anything from any site, specially if they are big files.
Every time, the download process begins but then it stops and just stays there.

I have Windows XP Service Pack 2. I normally use Firefox, but I have this problem with IE too. I've re-installed Firefox 3 (I thought maybe it could help) but nothing happened and then I changed to Firefox 2... but still doesn't work.

I've tried to download iTunes from Apple's website and it was a nightmare because it stopped every two minutes and I had to pause it and re-start it... it finally worked but I don't have that luck with all files, most of them don't work unless I disable Firewall.

I've also tried 3 different downloader managers.
One og them worked with 400 MB file but it took more than 3 hours, literally.

A few days ago, I disable the Firewall while I tried to download a file and it worked (it took a long time) but I don't want to keep my firewall on and off and on again every time I want to download something. Besides this was so sudden because everything was working fine until last week.

So, I wonder... can it be a virus? (it sounds stupid, I know. Although I've scanned my computer and it didn't find anything)
should I format my computer and re-install Windows? I really don't want to and I don't know if it's going to work, considering that this was sudden and I don't know what is causing it.


Has anyone had this problem before?

Thanks for helping me!


----------



## Darkst4r (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi , try running through these solutions first:

http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Unable+to+download+or+save+files

let me know how you get on :up:


----------



## btvs (Oct 7, 2008)

*Thank you!

*I've tried a few of those options before. But the problem is also with IE; it happens in both browsers.
I think that the Firewall is not working properly or something, because this was very sudden.


----------



## Darkst4r (Oct 20, 2007)

What firewall are you using ? Maybe try uninstalling and re-installing it.
I just use Avast anti virus and the regular windows firewall and ive never had any problems with viruses etc.
Failing that , you could try a system restore from a date when all was working ok.


----------



## btvs (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm using Windows Firewall and AVG Free, I've scanned my computer and it didn't found anything.

I restored my system yesterday, but it only went back to a date near the date that this started happening.


----------



## Darkst4r (Oct 20, 2007)

Have you tried resetting your firewall to the default settings ?

To do this:
Double click "my computer">"control panel">"windows firewall">"advanced"

under "default settings" click "restore defaults"

See if that works


----------



## btvs (Oct 7, 2008)

Okay, I've done it... now I have to see if it worked!


----------



## btvs (Oct 7, 2008)

Nope. It "froze" again.


----------



## Darkst4r (Oct 20, 2007)

Bummer , I would suggest installing windows sp3 from here :

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...ad-bc34-40be-8d85-6bb4f56f5110&displaylang=en

Youll probably have to disable your firewall to do this.
Make sure all your windows components are up to date too by checking for updates.Then try un-installing and re-installing both browsers if that doesnt work , deleting any entries relating to them in program files.

It could possibly be a virus , you could uninstall AVG and install Avast! free edition instead , its a much better program in my eyes.
If you dont want to do that I suggest turning system restore off , then scan again using AVG.

Let me know how you get on.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

You say it was working up till last week, try a System Restore.


----------



## Darkst4r (Oct 20, 2007)

I already suggested that a few posts up but he doesnt have a restore point that goes back far enough.


----------



## btvs (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you so much for all your help.
I finally gave up and I've formatted my hard drive and re-installed Windowns and it's seems to work now.

*Thanks!!*


----------



## btvs (Oct 7, 2008)

BTW, I'm a she...


----------



## Darkst4r (Oct 20, 2007)

Cool , glad you got it sorted.


----------



## Darkst4r (Oct 20, 2007)

btvs said:


> BTW, I'm a she...


OOF ! I do apologise


----------



## btvs (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes, thanks again!!


----------

